# Clonazepam making me tired so what to do?



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay so I recently was put on Clonazepam @ 0.25 3x a day along with Risperdal 1mg in the morning and 3mg at night. A diagnosis hasn't been made as the psychiatrists I've been seeing are more worried about treating the symptoms rather then naming the diagnosis. Which in my opinion is a great thing. So far the medications I've been on are Lexapro 20,30mg(s) and Abilify 15,30mg(s) and I've also been on all types of medicine for ADD. Now back to the clonazepam like I said I was originally prescribed 0.25mg 3x a day. 

However when I went an saw my psychiatrist he said I could take it on a as needed basis. So I decided to decrease to just 0.25mg 2x a day instead of 3x a day because I found that at 0.75mg of clonazepam was making me very 'out of it' as not so much tired were I felt like I had to sleep just spacey I would say. So now I take 0.25mg in the morning when I get up and 0.25mg when I go to bed. The problem here is it's like the dose I take at night is still in effect when I wake up in the morning and for the rest of the day for that matter. So should I drop the morning dose also and just stick with taking the nightly dose? As it seems I'm very sensitive to the clonazepam.

(Sorry for the repost just wanted to get my question in the right sub-forum).


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

the whole med combo u've got is actually sleepy

clonazepam has long halflife (so i dont get why you take it 3x a day)


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea well I was taking it 3x a day at the beginning but now have pumped it down to just 2x a day and I'm hoping to bump it down even more to just once a day by just taking 0.25mg in the morning and that's it.


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

kingj24 said:


> Yea well I was taking it 3x a day at the beginning but now have pumped it down to just 2x a day and I'm hoping to bump it down even more to just once a day by just taking 0.25mg in the morning and that's it.


Well actually instead of taking it in the morning just take it at NIGHT. (sry)


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

You said you are on risperidone as well right? That's a middle of the line dose and in my personal opinion, I would take a look at that combined with the usage of clonazepam, because I seriously doubt it's just the clonazepam making you feel this tired at such a low dosage. When I took my first dose of clonazepam I didn't get any of the tired feeling you are getting, but hey everyone's different right?

I don't know why they have you on risperidone, since I didn't see your symptoms listed, though I would guess it would be associated with some sort of schizophrenia or bipolar-mania issue or agitation because those are the big two associated with that drug.

So, in conclusion, I would have to agree with Baranok and say this general combination of medications is no doubt going to make you tired all the time, but I would personally focus on why the heck they have you on risperidone and that has a higher incidence of tiredness anyway (40-45% vs 37%).


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Risperdal is for voices.


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

The risperdal is needed. So do you think lowering the dose of it would help any?


----------



## JT723 (Jan 7, 2012)

klonopin does that. i take 3 mg at the same time at night and barely get sleepy anymore. but my tolerance is quite high. taken them *** needed. or throw em away. benzos are nasty


----------



## JT723 (Jan 7, 2012)

i mean as lol


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you handle drinking coffee or milder caffeinated beverage like green tea?


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

I had to drink a lot of pop to stay awake when I was on a significant dose of benzos. I imagine coffee helps too.


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well now my med schedule going to look like this 1mg Risperdal in the morning and instead of taking any Clonazepam during the morning/day I'll just take my 0.50mg along with my 3mg of Risperdal at night time. Is there any difference in taking the clonazepam this way then taking it during the day? Do you guys think I'll be less tired or will it just be the same as taking 0.25mg of clonazepam once in the morning and 0.25 once at night?


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay so we figured out the 0.50mg was not helping as much as 0.75 so yesterday we just took the original 0.25 3x a day as prescribed my question is however the night before we took just 0.50mg and I know klonopin has a long half life so my question is was it like taking 1mg instead of just the 0.75 since the previous night we took just 0.50mg? We just thought since the 0.75 was making me extra tired we could try an decrease the dose but it didn't work out.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

dudes why i cannot drink coffee or coke when on benzo (even more on xanax)?
(without benzo i have no problems.)
it reverses benzo effect...does somebody experience similar?

Just as i read i see all who take these two are fine or better.

maybe i should test alot MORE coffee


----------



## kingj24 (Jul 21, 2011)

kingj24 said:


> Okay so we figured out the 0.50mg was not helping as much as 0.75 so yesterday we just took the original 0.25 3x a day as prescribed my question is however the night before we took just 0.50mg and I know klonopin has a long half life so my question is was it like taking 1mg instead of just the 0.75 since the previous night we took just 0.50mg? We just thought since the 0.75 was making me extra tired we could try an decrease the dose but it didn't work out.


anyone?


----------

